# Oscilador senoidal con opam solamente



## calesa (Abr 26, 2006)

Hola de nuevo yop (creo que doy mucha lata, pero en realidad no soy, son mis maestros que me explotan) quieren que genere una onda cuadrada a partir de suma de senoides... eso ya se como hacerlo, pero no quiere que usemos el generador de funciones si no que realisemos nuestro propio oscilador ...  y asi yo ya no se... agradeceria su ayuda ya que es proyecto final y estamos en cierre de curso..


----------



## diecar (Jun 5, 2006)

hola un consejo que te puedo recomendar es que realices un oscilador de Wien para generar una onda senoidal, con un amplificador operacional LM 741 o un TL 081, con control de ganancia con un Fet actuando como resistencia, o tambien lo podes hacer con una lampara.
En la red hay varios circuitos donde podes consultar, no te recomiendo hacerlo con transistores porque demanda mucho tiempo el ajuste para la oscilacion, se utiliza el criterio de Barkhaussen para llevarlo a la oscilacion.
Yo estoy tratando de realizar uno para una materia de la universidad, para frecuencias variables, que es un poco complejo, pero si logro hacerlo funcionar bien lo publico.
Saludos.


----------



## Ivan N. (Jun 7, 2006)

Hola! Yo tambien estoy tratando de generar una señal senoidal con el oscilador de Wien, en mi caso necesito q sea de 425 Hz, tengo el circuito y la formula para calcualar la Fo, pero cuando lo arme resulto que el valor de frecuencia estaba medio lejos del calculado pero lo mas importante es que la señal se deformaba en el pico (no recortaba, sino q se distorcionaba) y no queda realmente senoidal. Si alguien sabe como lograr mejorar la señal sera muy agradecido. Ah por cierto estaba usando un lm324 para el circuito, puede ser por el integrado? Me convendria usar un TL084 que funciona mejor en audio? funciona igual el circuito usando el TL084?


----------



## fransisco (Ago 13, 2007)

[buenas necesito realizar un generador de señales con el opam lm741, y tambie ub trabajo sobrecircuitos amplificador los modos de configuración,como alimentar los opam con esos es suficien te bn gracias


----------



## jorger (Mar 13, 2009)

fransisco dijo:
			
		

> [buenas necesito realizar un generador de señales con el opam lm741, y tambie ub trabajo sobrecircuitos amplificador los modos de configuración,como alimentar los opam con esos es suficien te bn gracias



Pues ami me gustaría saber si puedo usar este oscilador de onda cuadrada (a lo mejor te sirve a ti fran) en transformadores de ferrita y esas cosas.Pero usando el M5223L (son dos operacionales en un mismo chip) en vez del 741.
Se puede?
El datasheet es éste : http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/906/MITSUBISHI/M5223L.html

http://img9.imageshack.us/my.php?image=84023080.png


Un saludo!


----------



## nietzche (Oct 17, 2009)

puedes utilizar el oscilador colpitts adaptado al tl08xx que tiene mas estabilidad para frecuencias, aunque el oscilador de puente de wien es ajustable en frecuencia


----------



## Christian B (Oct 17, 2009)

Acá te adjunto uno que hice con un operacional y una lámpara de linterna.


----------



## Alejo (Ene 11, 2010)

nietzche dijo:


> puedes utilizar el oscilador colpitts adaptado al tl08xx que tiene mas estabilidad para frecuencias, aunque el oscilador de puente de wien es ajustable en frecuencia


 
Hola quisiera saber si es posible hacer un oscilador LC del orden los Khz, utilizando un amplificador operacional. La oscilación no tiene que ser amortiguada.
Yo lo he intentado y no ha funcionado.


----------



## Oslo (Feb 10, 2010)

Alejo dijo:


> Hola quisiera saber si es posible hacer un oscilador LC del orden los Khz, utilizando un amplificador operacional. La oscilación no tiene que ser amortiguada.
> Yo lo he intentado y no ha funcionado.




Hola Alejo sabes yo estoy construyendo unos osciladores ahorita trabajo con el diseño de Edwin Henry Colpitts, construi un oscilador de 65KHz y uno de 92.12KHz. Estas variaciones las logre cambian los capacitores del circuito tanque, con una bobina de 127uH. Te anejo la imagen espero y te sirva..   Saludos


----------



## ogrish death (Dic 20, 2010)

alguien me puede ayudar con un oscilador de onda senoidal de facil implementacion... ya que tengo ke hacer tres y de buen funcionamiento  por favor... gracias !


----------



## unmonje (Dic 21, 2010)

fransisco dijo:


> [buenas necesito realizar un generador de señales con el opam lm741, y tambie ub trabajo sobrecircuitos amplificador los modos de configuración,como alimentar los opam con esos es suficien te bn gracias


Primero intenta escribir bien...No se entiende lo que preguntas...Y adivino no somos...solo ayudamos...!!! jajaja



ogrish death dijo:


> alguien me puede ayudar con un oscilador de onda senoidal de facil implementacion... ya que tengo ke hacer tres y de buen funcionamiento  por favor... gracias !



El que propone Cristian...hecho con una lamparita de linterna es muy confiable en cuanto a -BAJA distorciòn- y estable en frecuencia dentro del 3%,menos de esto es dificil con capacitores.
La deriva minima de temperatura los hace variar en capacidad y por ende de frecuencia.



nietzche dijo:


> puedes utilizar el oscilador colpitts adaptado al tl08xx que tiene mas estabilidad para frecuencias, aunque el oscilador de puente de wien es ajustable en frecuencia



El oscilador colpitts ,tambien se puede variar en frecuencia, aunque en rangos mas angostos y su implementacion es mas laboriosa .
Salvo por su nivel superior de  ruido comparado con otros como el TL071 , el TL081, funciona bien en casi todo dentro de su rango de trabajo....



Ivan N. dijo:


> Hola! Yo tambien estoy tratando de generar una señal senoidal con el oscilador de Wien, en mi caso necesito q sea de 425 Hz, tengo el circuito y la formula para calcualar la Fo, pero cuando lo arme resulto que el valor de frecuencia estaba medio lejos del calculado pero lo mas importante es que la señal se deformaba en el pico (no recortaba, sino q se distorcionaba) y no queda realmente senoidal. Si alguien sabe como lograr mejorar la señal sera muy agradecido. Ah por cierto estaba usando un lm324 para el circuito, puede ser por el integrado? Me convendria usar un TL084 que funciona mejor en audio? funciona igual el circuito usando el TL084?



Casi cualquier cosa es mejor que el LM324 ,prueba el TL084 !!!...
Lamentablemente las distorciones tienen origenens muy diversos y es dificil sin VER un oscilograma saber cual puede ser la causa.



Alejo dijo:


> Hola quisiera saber si es posible hacer un oscilador LC del orden los Khz, utilizando un amplificador operacional. La oscilación no tiene que ser amortiguada.
> Yo lo he intentado y no ha funcionado.



Como posiblemente sabes ,los -AMPop- decaen ràpidamente en ganancia luego de los 10hrz
Aùn asì , los chips mas modernos , con no mas de 10 de ganancia ,pueden llegar a unos 300khrz
Tratandose de bobinas , es dificil hacer un oscilador sin algo de amortiguacion ya que estas , son 
hechas a la medida para amortiguar ...
Puede que en tu intento, no hayas tenido en cuenta el consuno que significa hacer oscilar algo con una bobina,ademas del hecho de que todo oscilador aumenta enormemente su consumo y baja su rendimiento conforme aumenta la frecuencia.
No se desanimen...tengan presente que cuando no existian los chips,que resuelven casi todo,la electrònica y sobre todo la radio transmisiòn era un area reservada solo a algunos ingenieros y digo esto porque hay algunos que he conocido que el titulo era solo un papel sin importancia alguna ,confrontada a su realidad intelectual...Saludos


----------



## Manu fernandez (Feb 7, 2016)

Hola a todos, como muchos, y creo que la pregunta esta bastante repetida, tengo problemas con el Wien. Estoy usando un 741 y quiero generar una senoidal de aprox 160kHz. El esquema que utilizo es el comun, que aparece en todos lados, segun mis cuentas usando capacitores de 1μf, y resistencias de 1Ω, la frecuencia me da 159154,94Hz...(159,15494 kHz)
Aca una pregunta, los capacitores pueden ser electriliticos?supongoque no porque estamos hablando de senoidal y los electroliticos tienen polaridad...
La cosa es que arme el circuito y nada, (use capacitores ceramicos por las dudas) el led a la salida del opamp se quedaba prendido, por la entrada inversora...
Aclaro que la ganancia es de 3.03 asi que el problema no es la ganancia. Revisr las conexiones 1000 veces y nada, cambie el 741 por otro nuevo y nada, medi con un frecuencimetroy nada. No se que puede ser... Alguna idea??


----------



## Scooter (Feb 7, 2016)

Yo no de cual es el común que aparece en todos lados, poner un enlace o algo estría bien.


----------



## chclau (Feb 7, 2016)

Manu fernandez dijo:


> Hola a todos, como muchos, y creo que la pregunta esta bastante repetida, tengo problemas con el Wien. Estoy usando un 741 y quiero generar una senoidal de aprox 160kHz. El esquema que utilizo es el comun, que aparece en todos lados, segun mis cuentas usando capacitores de 1μf, y resistencias de 1Ω, la frecuencia me da 159154,94Hz...(159,15494 kHz)
> Aca una pregunta, los capacitores pueden ser electriliticos?supongoque no porque estamos hablando de senoidal y los electroliticos tienen polaridad...
> La cosa es que arme el circuito y nada, (use capacitores ceramicos por las dudas) el led a la salida del opamp se quedaba prendido, por la entrada inversora...
> Aclaro que la ganancia es de 3.03 asi que el problema no es la ganancia. Revisr las conexiones 1000 veces y nada, cambie el 741 por otro nuevo y nada, medi con un frecuencimetroy nada. No se que puede ser... Alguna idea??



A mi me parece que el oscilador Wien con opamp no sirve para esas frecuencias. Hay otros metodos para hacer un oscilador senoidal, como ser, Colpitts.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 8, 2016)

Buenos días.

Coincido con el compañero Scooter...

Intenta publicar lo que estás haciendo

Utilizar Condensadores de 1µF y Resistencias de 1Ω   ¿No crees que es algo desproporcionado?

Intenta con Condensadores de 1nF y resistencias de 1KΩ, estos valores parecen más "Lógicos"

Sal U2


----------



## Manu fernandez (Feb 8, 2016)

Estimados Miguelus y Scooter, les adjunto el archivo del puente.
En respuesta a tu pregunta miguelus; es  lo que tenia a mano, veré si consigo unos capacitores de 1nf de alguna placa (Vivo en un pueblo y no hay electronicas...).
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## opamp (Feb 8, 2016)

Estimado Manu, los amp operacionales tienen varios parámetros que limitan sus aplicaciones; por ejemplo , una inicial y muy importante es el SR ( slew rate : velocidad de respuesta, máxima rapidez de cambio del voltaje de salida, se indica en : V/us ).

El 741 tiene un SR: 0.5V/us , bastante lento. Mejoramos con el TL081, cuyo SR típico es de: 13V/us.

El SR es importante porque te limita la frecuencia de operación.

Fmax  = SR / 2 TT Vmax ; si consideramos Vmax: 10Vpico, para el 741 tienes; Fmax= 0.5V/us / 2TT(10V)= 7.96KHz . Con el TL081 aumentas la Fmáxima de operación, pero existen otros parámetros que limitan el cálculo teórico, en resumen, tienes bastante material para leer y aprender.

Saludos TercerMundistas!!!


----------



## Manu fernandez (Feb 8, 2016)

Estimado Opamp tu comentario me aportó mucho, procurare fijarme el SR de los otros operacionales que tengo a mano ya que no cuento con el TL081. Gracias por tu colaboración.


----------

